# Wreck-It-Ralph Discussion



## kyeugh (Dec 24, 2012)

I just saw the movie yesterday, and at the very end, something kind of freaked me out.  The entire rest of the movie, the relationship between Ralph and Vanellope is father-daughter, but at the very end, it seemed romantic.  Anyone else catch this?!  Other Wreck-It-Ralph discussion here, too.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 24, 2012)

Can you elaborate? It didn't seem romantic to me.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 24, 2012)

He was kind of staring at her, and waved at her all faintly, like he had some awkward crush on her.  And then, his favorite time of the day is the time where he can get a good glimpse of her, when he could easily just go visit her.  Furthermore, he says that if she likes him, nothing else matters.


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, they had become best friends during the movie and they can't always visit each other because they have stuff to do.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 24, 2012)

People can care about each other and get joy out of seeing each other without it being romantic, especially when they've never had friends before ever. I didn't see anything romance-_specific_ about their relationship.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 25, 2012)

I know, but they could have made it a little more friendly.  Just the mood it set for me was- not right.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 31, 2012)

Mohacastle said:


> I know, but they could have made it a little more friendly.  Just the mood it set for me was- not right.


how do you propose


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 1, 2013)

Mohacastle said:


> I know, but they could have made it a little more friendly.  Just the mood it set for me was- not right.


If it was father/daughter, I am sure it would have been more than friendly anyway. Not everything equals romantic attraction.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 2, 2013)

Mohacastle said:


> I know, but they could have made it a little more friendly.  Just the mood it set for me was- not right.


I disagree! I think that dynamic at the end was more like a father/daughter thing than any other part; he's proud to see her doing well because he knows that she's happy and doing her best, just like he is. He knows that she's finally found the right place in her game and he's happy for that.

Was it when he said 'I know if she likes me, I can't be that bad' or something to that effect? because. I think that's a reeaaalll stretch and there's pretty much no reason for the writers to suddenly change the dynamics of their relationship when it more or less opposes everything that's just happened in the movie.


Anyway: Wreck-it Ralph is A+ amazing super good.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 2, 2013)

ultraviolet said:


> Anyway: Wreck-it Ralph is A+ amazing super good.


! the movie was very turbo-tastic!


----------

